# Tea Anyone?



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

This thread is all about Tea.  For the tea lovers, what kind(s) of and brands of teas do you prefer?

Lately I've had a taste for Earl Gray.  I also have Oolong, regular generic tea, Cinnamon tea, Green tea with Lemon, and Chamomile.  I enjoy Chai tea, too.  Tea has less caffeine than coffee and that's one reason I like it.  I'm less jittery with tea and actually not jittery at all.  The brand that most of my teas are is Bigelow.  I have also gotten some organic teas at times.  

So, what teas do you like?  And what do you put in it if anything?  I am using Unsweetened Flaxmilk.  It has 1200 mg. of Omega 3 per cup.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm British, I rarely drink anything other than  hot black  tea....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm British, I rarely drink anything other than  hot black  tea....


Sounds good to me.  I like black tea as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm always looking for a strong black tea, if you have any ideas please let me know.

The only specialty tea that I drink is Bigelow's Constant Comment, it's good hot or cold.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm always looking for a strong black tea, if you have any ideas please let me know.
> 
> The only specialty tea that I drink is Bigelow's Constant Comment, it's good hot or cold.


Yes, Bigelow has good tea


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 6, 2019)

I actually prefer Tea over coffee.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2019)

What I drink every morning ...   Most of the time I put raw honey in too.


.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

Mollypops said:


> I actually prefer Tea over coffee.
> 
> View attachment 64131


I do too now.  Had some coffee after having tea for weeks and wow did it seem too strong.



Bonnie said:


> What I drink every morning ...   Most of the time I put raw honey in too.
> 
> 
> .


Looks good, going to have to try some of that.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 6, 2019)

brought up years drinkin tea in UK - never liked coffee much - then drank a lot of Chinese teas in HK for a few years. And now just suddenly switched to coffee - first white coffee and then one day watched a travel show with southern europeans drinkin black coffee - so I switched and have never looked back - my one allowance are 3 sweeteners to replace sugar. I think I could drink tea again quite easily but go for the coffee each time in preference and it's usually no more than 2 per day and often just one! BUT i do like beer too! and whiskey in the coffee sometimes. Tee Tee!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2019)

I drink Lipton's or Tetley tea. Good hot or cold. I also absolutely love Jasmine tea. Loose leaf if I can get it with plenty of sugar. I still have my two cups of coffee in the morning to get my heart started.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

gumbud said:


> brought up years drinkin tea in UK - never liked coffee much - then drank a lot of Chinese teas in HK for a few years. And now just suddenly switched to coffee - first white coffee and then one day watched a travel show with southern europeans drinkin black coffee - so I switched and have never looked back - my one allowance are 3 sweeteners to replace sugar. I think I could drink tea again quite easily but go for the coffee each time in preference and it's usually no more than 2 per day and often just one! BUT i do like beer too! and whiskey in the coffee sometimes. Tee Tee!!


We all have what we like 



Ruth n Jersey said:


> I drink Lipton's or Tetley tea. Good hot or cold. I also absolutely love Jasmine tea. Loose leaf if I can get it with plenty of sugar. I still have my two cups of coffee in the morning to get my heart started.


I like iced tea, too.  Never tried Jasmine tea but shall put it on my "to do" list


----------



## gumbud (Apr 6, 2019)

chrysanthemum tea was always a delight with my lunch time chinese dishes and they left the leaves and flowers in which could of course be eaten!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2019)

I only drink tea (hot) a couple of times a year, and normally have it with raw honey.  I like the Twining's brand, varieties like Earl Grey, Darjeeling, English Breakfast, Lady Grey, Irish Breakfast, etc.  I also like the Celestial Seasonings teas, like the Black Cherry, Cranberry Cove, Raspberry, etc.  All my tea bags are years old because we bought boxes of them and neither of us drink tea that often.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 6, 2019)

does tea go off after years??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2019)

Not that I can tell.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 6, 2019)

Wife got into some Bengal spice

Not a tea guy, but I like it






But

come summer

pekoe sun tea

ohhhhh, yeaaaahhhh







prefer it over beer


(yeah, right)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

gumbud said:


> chrysanthemum tea was always a delight with my lunch time chinese dishes and they left the leaves and flowers in which could of course be eaten!


Have to put that one on me list too.



SeaBreeze said:


> I only drink tea (hot) a couple of times a year, and normally have it with raw honey.  I like the Twining's brand, varieties like Earl Grey, Darjeeling, English Breakfast, Lady Grey, Irish Breakfast, etc.  I also like the Celestial Seasonings teas, like the Black Cherry, Cranberry Cove, Raspberry, etc.  All my tea bags are years old because we bought boxes of them and neither of us drink tea that often.


I used to hardly drink it and would even forget I have it but have been making a point to have it.  It's supposed to be good for you.  You have a lot of kinds there I have to try.



Gary O' said:


> Wife got into some Bengal spice
> 
> Not a tea guy, but I like it
> 
> ...


Going to try that Bengal spice.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 6, 2019)

Love southern sweet tea and sun tea.  Nohot tea here.  Tried it once and its kind of weak to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Love southern sweet tea and sun tea.  Nohot tea here.  Tried it once and its kind of weak to me.


Sounds delicious~I love a good iced tea


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2019)

gumbud said:


> does tea go off after years??



It doesn’t go off as in bad. Open packages get dried out and go stale. 
For regular black tea I also like Twinnings, in English Breakfast & Earl Grey but I usually drink herbal tea  by Celestrial Seasonings or Stash and I like almost any flavour with organic honey or maple syrup. Never bleached out white sugar.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I drink quite a bit of hot tea.  Always drink it black.  Our cheap go-to staples are Tetley's British Blend (caffeine) and PG Tips (decaf).  I try not to use any caffeine after noon.

We keep at least a dozen other varieties on hand that we drink less frequently, including:
- Darjeeling (Bigelow)
- Lapsang Souchong (Taylors of Harrowgate)
- Irish Breakfast (Taylors of Harrowgate)
- Earl Grey (Twinnings)
- Green Tea (various)
- Constant Comment (Bigelow)

Our son sends us various teas he buys while in Asia, some of which are very good.  We can only guess at what they are as we can't read the packaging. :biggrin-new:

I had read that pure Assam black teas were very good, so I ordered a box from Taylors of Harrowgate.  I find it flavorless - like drinking colored hot water.:chargrined:


----------



## twinkles (Apr 7, 2019)

i drink ice tea year round i use black and green tea mixed---but in the morning i have to have  two cups of coffee


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 7, 2019)

Never cared for tea - still don't.  I'm kinda outdoorsy and a backpacker and recently discovered CHAGA which is a growth on <mostly> birch trees.  Not bad!  Big deal in Russia and the Orient; now gaining popularity in the USA & Canada.  So popular that there are concerns about sustainability and there are now laws & regs about harvesting.


----------



## john19485 (Apr 7, 2019)

Me, and Grandma , would drink a cup of hot tea every morning , she didn't believe in going to the doctor, grandmother always said god's will be done, she lived to be 93 years old, she said growing up, she would walk two miles, to school with the Indians .


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2019)

Keesha said:


> It doesn’t go off as in bad. Open packages get dried out and go stale.
> For regular black tea I also like Twinnings, in English Breakfast & Earl Grey but I usually drink herbal tea  by Celestrial Seasonings or Stash and I like almost any flavour with organic honey or maple syrup. Never bleached out white sugar.


I love a lot of those, too, especially Earl Grey.  Celestial Seasonings has some wonderful teas.  Never tried Maple Syrup in tea.



Tommy said:


> I drink quite a bit of hot tea.  Always drink it black.  Our cheap go-to staples are Tetley's British Blend (caffeine) and PG Tips (decaf).  I try not to use any caffeine after noon.
> 
> We keep at least a dozen other varieties on hand that we drink less frequently, including:
> - Darjeeling (Bigelow)
> ...


Sounds good to me.  I like a lot of those too.



twinkles said:


> i drink ice tea year round i use black and green tea mixed---but in the morning i have to have  two cups of coffee


Yum



wvnewbie said:


> Never cared for tea - still don't.  I'm kinda outdoorsy and a backpacker and recently discovered CHAGA which is a growth on <mostly> birch trees.  Not bad!  Big deal in Russia and the Orient; now gaining popularity in the USA & Canada.  So popular that there are concerns about sustainability and there are now laws & regs about harvesting.


Very interesting.  Would like to try some CHAGA.



john19485 said:


> Me, and Grandma , would drink a cup of hot tea every morning , she didn't believe in going to the doctor, grandmother always said god's will be done, she lived to be 93 years old, she said growing up, she would walk two miles, to school with the Indians .


Isn't that sweet~


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2019)

My grandmother always said that the bubbles that form on a cup of hot tea were money or a sign that you would become wealthy if you quickly slurped them up before they burst.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My grandmother always said that the bubbles that form on a cup of hot tea were money or a sign that you would become wealthy if you quickly slurped them up before they burst.


I better start slurping...lol


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 8, 2019)

We like both our tea and our coffee very strong. Most people think our tea looks like coffee, LOL.

Our preference is for loose black tea. We're currently using a personal blend we make:
- One part Akbar brand (Sri Lankan importer) Ceylon Earl Grey. This is NOT standard Earl Grey. There are no flowers in it. It uses bergamot essential oil, so is much less "floral".
- Two parts Lapsang Souchong, heavily smoked, a Nepalese bulk import by a local herb company. This is the smokiest LS we've been able to find so far. 

When we drink bagged tea, we prefer Irish breakfast but it's hard to find. A decent sub is the Tazo brand, *Awake English Breakfast *(https://www.tazo.com/us/en/products/tea-bags/awake-english-breakfast.html. Tazo was better when it was truly a small company, before it sold out to Big Corp., but the Awake is still the strongest black tea we've found in teabag form. Our local Safeway and Lucky supermarkets carry the brand now so easier to find.

Numi makes mostly white and herbal teas, but they do make one exceptional black tea that is a recent introduction:
*Aged Earl Grey: *https://shop.numitea.com/aged-earl-grey/p/numis-10170&c=numiteastore@bytype@black. True Assam black tea, scented with bergamot - and like the Akbar brand we use, it is _*bergamot oil*, _not an overload of flower petals. 

We've started to take the Tazo and Numi teabags with us when we travel, because good bagged tea is so hard to find. My DH absolutely loathes the flower-heavy style of current Earl Grey. Having grown up drinking tea in Hong Kong, he prefers his tea black and super-strong!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 8, 2019)

I`m not much of a tea fan,but I do like Bigelow`s Red Raspberry Iced Tea. Have to order it online though-can`t find it in my local stores anymore.

There is one that I really want to order because it looks so beautiful It`s called Butterfly tea. https://www.bonappetit.com/drinks/non-alcoholic/article/butterfly-pea-flower-color-changing-tea


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> We like both our tea and our coffee very strong. Most people think our tea looks like coffee, LOL.
> 
> Our preference is for loose black tea. We're currently using a personal blend we make:
> - One part Akbar brand (Sri Lankan importer) Ceylon Earl Grey. This is NOT standard Earl Grey. There are no flowers in it. It uses bergamot essential oil, so is much less "floral".
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m not much of a tea fan,but I do like Bigelow`s Red Raspberry Iced Tea. Have to order it online though-can`t find it in my local stores anymore.
> 
> There is one that I really want to order because it looks so beautiful It`s called Butterfly tea. https://www.bonappetit.com/drinks/non-alcoholic/article/butterfly-pea-flower-color-changing-tea


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

Last night I bought some Jasmine tea.  Going to try it out soon.  Here's to tea!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm British, I rarely drink anything other than  hot black  tea....



I've never acquired a taste for tea (and I've tried a number of them), but on one of my UK trips I mentioned to some ladies that when I did drink tea at home, I would drink Green Tea. I got some variation of an 'ugh' sound from that. I don't know if that was a personal commentary or Brits don't do Green Tea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I've never acquired a taste for tea (and I've tried a number of them), but on one of my UK trips I mentioned to some ladies that when I did drink tea at home, I would drink Green Tea. I got some variation of an 'ugh' sound from that. I don't know if that was a personal commentary or Brits don't do Green Tea.


hmmm..I got some Jasmine tea last night.dying to try it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> We like both our tea and our coffee very strong. Most people think our tea looks like coffee, LOL.
> 
> Our preference is for loose black tea. We're currently using a personal blend we make:
> - One part Akbar brand (Sri Lankan importer) Ceylon Earl Grey. This is NOT standard Earl Grey. There are no flowers in it. It uses bergamot essential oil, so is much less "floral".
> ...



Thanks for the tip about Tazo Awake English Breakfast!

I'm impressed with the bold clean flavor of plain old tea as I remember it.


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a decent caffeine free tea that has some good flavor to it? All the caffeine free teas I've tried are pretty weak and I end up putting two or 3 bags in a cup just to get some flavor.

I like to drink tea at night after dinner, but sometimes it's late when I get around to having a cup. If I drink regular tea too late I never get to sleep.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2019)

JimW said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent caffeine free tea that has some good flavor to it? All the caffeine free teas I've tried are pretty weak and I end up putting two or 3 bags in a cup just to get some flavor.
> 
> I like to drink tea at night after dinner, but sometimes it's late when I get around to having a cup. If I drink regular tea too late I never get to sleep.


I have found many teas to be on the weak side but that's why I like them.  I think when you have a stronger tasting tea it usually  has more caffeine in it, just my 2 cents.


----------



## JimW (Apr 15, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I have found many teas to be on the weak side but that's why I like them.  I think when you have a stronger tasting tea it usually  has more caffeine in it, just my 2 cents.



Thanks Ruthanne. I usually drink Red Rose regular tea which I think tastes great and has plenty of flavor, but the decaffeinated version is very weak to me and it's almost twice the price as the regular tea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

JimW said:


> Thanks Ruthanne. I usually drink Red Rose regular tea which I think tastes great and has plenty of flavor, but the decaffeinated version is very weak to me and it's almost twice the price as the regular tea.


Does the caffeine in tea bother you?  Sometimes the caffeine in coffee bothers me but teas have less caffeine than regular coffee-at least most of them.  If it bothers you maybe herbal teas may be good.  I know that Celestial Seasonings makes a sampler pack than can be sampled and all the varieties are usually available.  I  like chamomile tea or Sleepytime Tea, find it very relaxing.


----------



## JimW (Apr 16, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Does the caffeine in tea bother you?  Sometimes the caffeine in coffee bothers me but teas have less caffeine than regular coffee-at least most of them.  If it bothers you maybe herbal teas may be good.  I know that Celestial Seasonings makes a sampler pack than can be sampled and all the varieties are usually available.  I  like chamomile tea or Sleepytime Tea, find it very relaxing.



The caffeine only bothers me when I drink the tea too late and can't get to sleep. I've tried a few of the herbal teas, some I like some I don't. I've never had the Chamomile, I'll look into it next time I'm at the grocery store. Does the Chamomile tea have caffeine?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

JimW said:


> The caffeine only bothers me when I drink the tea too late and can't get to sleep. I've tried a few of the herbal teas, some I like some I don't. I've never had the Chamomile, I'll look into it next time I'm at the grocery store. Does the Chamomile tea have caffeine?


The Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime Tea is Chamomile and I don't think it has any caffeine as it's supposed to be good for sleep.


----------



## JimW (Apr 17, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> The Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime Tea is Chamomile and I don't think it has any caffeine as it's supposed to be good for sleep.



Thank You Ruthanne, I'll check it out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

JimW said:


> Thank You Ruthanne, I'll check it out.


You are welcome


----------

